# FPS Calculator?



## jameswaske

Does anyone know of a program of some sort where you tell it information about a computer and it estimates the FPS that the computer would get on certain settings for certain games?  I know I saw someone mention it somewhere before; he was making fun of integrated graphics...he said "according to the xxx calculator...the GMA950 would get 14 fps on HL2" or something...


----------



## Filip

Try this *webpage*, it doesn't calculate the FPS but it shows you if your computer can play a certain game.


----------



## Christian Darrall

is there something that will detect the maximum graphics setting you can play a certain game


----------



## aschmidt

Christian Darrall said:
			
		

> is there something that will detect the maximum graphics setting you can play a certain game



I don't think there is anything that would tell you that specifically for the game.  I know there are a couple games that will scan your computer's hardware and tell you what setting to use based on that.


----------



## Christian Darrall

yea like quake 4, but whenever i click "search for optimal graphics setting" it puts it on low, even tho i can play on high,

i think its confused.


----------



## elmarcorulz

Yes, you can play on high, but i bet the fps is at about 5. It will detect the OPTIMAL settings, meaning it will give the best fps to graphic settings.


----------



## Rambo

For a minute there, when I read the title, I thought you wanted a First Person Shooter Calculator!


----------



## ThomasJordan

jameswaske said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of a program of some sort where you tell it information about a computer and it estimates the FPS that the computer would get on certain settings for certain games?  I know I saw someone mention it somewhere before; he was making fun of integrated graphics...he said "according to the xxx calculator...the GMA950 would get 14 fps on HL2" or something...


Nope just somthing like FRAPS


----------

